# Northwest (Washington, Canada) Show list 2010



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Trying to stay in touch with the Canadian shops and watching the IASCA, MECA and USACi event lists for this summers shows. 

Here is what I have on my list as of tonight.
6/22/2010 Washington, Spokane Snow's Sound Smackdown *(MECA)*
6/27/2010 Canada, Coquitlam, Sounds Good Auto *(IASCA) *
7/11/2010 Canada, Duncan, Klean Kustomz *(IASCA)* 
7/?/2010 Canada, Coquitlam Cartunes *(IASCA)* Show is not firm yet. 
8/8/2010 Canada, Kamloops *(IASCA)*
8/16/2010 Canada, Chilliwack *(IASCA)*
8/22/2010 Canada, Penticton *(IASCA) *Western Finals

Will Update the post if something changes. 
Looking forward to getting out and having some fun!


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

ALL4SQ said:


> Trying to stay in touch with the Canadian shops and watching the IASCA, MECA and USACi event lists for this summers shows.
> 
> Here is what I have on my list as of tonight.
> 6/22/2010 Washington, Spokane Snow's Sound Smackdown *(MECA)*
> ...


The First date should be the 19th. Sorry

6/19/2010 Washington, Spokane Snow's Sound Smackdown *(MECA*


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

6/27/2010 USACI Autosound Competition/ Import Face-off 

Import Face-Off - Official Website 

Location: Pacific Raceways Kent Washington
DATE AND TIMES: 
6/27/10 from 10am to 5pm. Car show registration from 19am to 11am, judging begins at 11, awards ceremony at 5. Race registration starts at 9am, heads up qualifying at 11:00, 12:00, & 1:00. Eliminations at 2:30, 3:30, & 4:30. 
EVENT ACTIVITIES: 
Car/truck/bike show, 1/4 mile drag racing, stereo crank it up contest, burnout contest (time permitting), raffles and giveaways, models, vendors, and DJs. 
SHOW PRICES - All registration on day of show at front gate Spectator $15 with flier (regular $17) *flyers printed off computer ok to use - right click on flyer image, print. Coupon only good for spectator admission.
Children 10 and under FREE 
Car Show Entry $25 (does not include free passenger pass). *Note, IFO only charges $25 per car show entry, not $50 to $60 like other events that claim to give a “free” passenger pass. 
Test and Tune Drag Racer $25 (open to any make/model) 
Competition Drag Racer $25 (imports or sports compacts only)
Burnout Contest FREE Stereo 
Crank It Up Info: 605-376-3249 or United States Autosound Competition International (USACi) Looks like a USACI Event! 
EVENT STATUS INFO LINE (in case of inclement weather): 225-247-7223 



Darn, My USACi membership runs out 6/20/10. I guess I will have to pay again!


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

9-19-2010 Lincolin City, Oregon MECA Autosound Competition. 
Link to flyer: http://www.mecacaraudio.com/flyers/9-19-10ORv2.pdf

So my new list is: 
6/19/2010 Washington, Spokane Snow's Sound Smackdown (MECA)
6/27/2010 Canada, Coquitlam, Sounds Good Auto (IASCA) 
6/27/2010 Washington, Kent Pacific raceways (USACi)
7/11/2010 Canada, Duncan, Klean Kustomz (IASCA) 
7/?/2010 Canada, Coquitlam Cartunes (IASCA) Show is not firm yet. 
8/8/2010 Canada, Kamloops (IASCA)
8/16/2010 Canada, Chilliwack (IASCA)
8/22/2010 Canada, Penticton (IASCA) Western Finals
9/19/2010 Oregon, Lincolin City (MECA)


----------



## ALL4SQ (Mar 28, 2009)

Updated my list. Cartunes is not having a Real SQ competition. 

7/11/2010 Canada, Duncan, Klean Kustomz (IASCA) 
8/8/2010 Canada, Kamloops (IASCA)
8/16/2010 Canada, Chilliwack (IASCA)
8/22/2010 Canada, Penticton (IASCA) Western Finals
9/19/2010 Oregon, Lincolin City (MECA) SPL Only..


----------

